#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  библиотека сутр

## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Нашел неплохую библиотеку с сутрами вот список имеющеся сутр
http://arupa-manas.narod.ru/BASE/budd/index2.html


 "101 Дзенская история"   [17 KB]   
Бездверная дверь.Мумонкан (дзен-буддизм)   [20 KB]   
"Основы Буддизма" Hаталия Рокотова   [45 KB]   
Дайджест конференции RU.DHARMA Выпуск 2 (18 января 1998г. - 4 октября 1998г.)   [59 KB] 
Алмазная сутра   [14 KB]   
Сутра 42 глав, сказанная Буддой   [9 KB]   
Амитабха Сутра   [13 KB]   
Созерцание Бодхичитты   [17 KB]   
Сутра запуска колеса учения   [2 KB]   
Сутра, дарованная военачальнику Синхе   [4 KB]   
Сутра о познании Вед   [11 KB]   
Сутра о понимании   [4 KB]   
Плоть и кость Дзен   [12 KB]   
Авикальпа Правеша Дхарани   [8 KB]   
Бесплодие и узы   [5 KB]   
Чаккаваттисиханадасутта (львиный рык миродержца)   [17 KB]   
Дигха Никая: Брахмаджала сутта (Сутта о сети совершенства)   [17 KB]   
Саманняпхала сутта(Сутта о плодах отшельничества)   [21 KB]   
Амбаттха сутта   [23 KB]   
Сонаданда сутта   [18 KB]   
Кутаданта сутта   [21 KB]   
Махали сутта   [16 KB]   
Джалия сутта   [14 KB]   
Кассапа-сиханада сутта (Львиный рык Кассапе)   [17 KB]   
Поттхапада сутта   [17 KB]   
Субха сутта   [15 KB]   
Кеваддха сутта   [17 KB]   
Лохичча сутта   [17 KB]   
Тевиджджа сутта(Сутта о знании трёх вед)   [19 KB]   
Махасатипаттхана сутта(Большая сутра об основах осознанности)   [15 KB]   
Сигаловада сутта. Беседа с Сигалой - Кодекс дисциплины для мирянина   [9 KB]   
Сутра заслуг и добродетелей обетов Татхагаты   [14 KB]   
Дхарани-сутта Будды о долголетии, искуплении проступков и защиты детей   [28 KB]
Пять умственных помех и их преодоление   
     (избранные тексты из Палийского канона и комментариев)   [22 KB]
Махаратнакута сутра (Драгоценные мосты)   [48 KB]   
Cутра полного осознавания дыхания   [25 KB]   
Генезис (Сотворение мира)   [8 KB]   
Жуковская Н.Л,Корнев В.И.Буддизм как культурно-исторический феномен (словарь) [273 KB]
Беседы о Дхарме   [7 KB]   
Дзен и искусство фехтования   [25 KB]   
Дзен и чайная церемония   [8 KB]   
Судзуки Д.Т. Основы Дзен-Буддизма (отрывок)   [6 KB]   
Там, где родился Будда  [8 KB]   
Скородумова С. Буддийская астрология   [57 KB]   
Манфред Ингерфельд. Женская мудрость   [5 KB] 
Буддийские сокровища   [17 KB]   
Валпола Рахула. Чему учил Будда   [81 KB]   
Дхармачакра правартана сутра   [14 KB]   
Вималакирти Нардеша Сутра   [33 KB]   
Сутра сердца   [9 KB]   
Сутра о Цветке Лотоса Чудесной Дхармы   [206 KB]   
Сутра великого освобождения   [38 KB]   
Великое поучение об основах внимательности   [14 KB]   
Чань Буддизм   [8 KB]   
Прозрение доступно каждому   [4 KB]   
Сутра поклонение сущности высшего   [19 KB]   
Роси Филип Капо "Беречь всё живое: буддизм и вегитарианство"   [107 KB]
Далай-Лама XIV "8 строф,упражняющих ум"   [33 KB]   
Далай-лама XIV "Буддизм Тибета" и ещё лекция   [39 KB] 
Далай-Лама XIV "О медитации" (лекция)   [15 KB]   
Далай-Лама XIV "Путь к просветлению" (лекция)   [31 KB]   
Далай-Лама XIV "Путь блаженства: практическое руководтво по стадиям медитации" [108 KB]
Далай-Лама XIV "Буддийская практика: "Путь к жизни, полной смысла  [94 KB]
Далай-Лама XIV "Тибет-правда,основанная на фактах"   [121 KB]   
Далай-Лама XIV "Четыре благородные истины" (лекция)   [7 KB] 
Далай-Лама XIV. Интервью в Бодхгайе 1981-1985   [68 KB] 
Далай-Лама XIV "Карма" (лекция)    [5 KB] 
Далай-Лама XIV "Политика доброты" (Отдельные статьи и выстцпления из сборника)   [50 KB] 
Далай-Лама XIV "Сострадание и индивидуальность"   [13 KB] 
Далай-Лама XIV "Союз старой и новых школ перевода" (лекция)   [25 KB] 
Избранные чаньские изречения   [4 KB]   
Хуэй Хай "Учение Дзэн о мгновенном пробуждении"   [75 KB]   

Джон Шейн "Кристалл и путь света. Сутра, тантра и дзогчен"   [106 KB]   
Намхай Норбу Ринпоче "Зеркало великого совершенства"   [72 KB]   
Намкай Норбу Ринпоче "Гуру йога белого А"   [10 KB]   
Намкай Норбу Ринпоче "Коллективные практики для специальных дней"   [11 KB] 
Намкай Норбу Ринпоче "Guru Dragpur"  [11 KB]   
Намкай Норбу Ринпоче "Лестница к освобождению"   [30 KB]   
Намкай Норбу Ринпоче "Практика Одзер Ценма"   [9 KB]   
Намкай Норбу Ринпоче "Практика Симхамукхи"  [6 KB]   
Намкай Норбу Ринпоче "Практика Ваджрапани"  [10 KB]   
Намкай Норбу Ринпоче "Краткий обзор Тибетских буддийских традиций  [19 KB]   
Намкай Норбу Ринпоче "Дзогчен - Самосовершенное состояние" [93 KB]   
Намкай Норбу Ринпоче "Йога сновидений и практика естественного света"   [79 KB]
Намкай Норбу Ринпоче "Шинэ" (Zhi-Gnas)   [7 KB]
Намкай Норбу Ринпоче "Шестнадцать вопросов учителю дзогчена. Введение в Дзогчен [67 KB]
Намкай Норбу Ринпоче "Круг дня и ночи, который проходят на пути Ати-Йоги [48 KB]
Намкай Норбу Ринпоче "Дзогчен и Дзен"   [21 KB]
Намкай Норбу Ринпоче "Двадцать один семзин. Древние практики для обнаружения РИГПА  [62 KB]
Намкай Норбу Ринпоче "Гуру Йога" (выступление)  [14 KB]
Сборник Упанишад   [57 KB]
Сборник Буддийских сутр   [178 KB]
Цонкапа Чже "Ламрим Ченмо" том 1   [150 KB]
Цонкапа Чже "Ламрим Ченмо" том 2   [56 KB]
Цонкапа Чже "Ламрим Ченмо" том 3   [130 KB]
Цонкапа Чже "Ламрим Ченмо" том 4   [62 KB]
Цонкапа Чже "Большое руководство к этапам пути пробуждения"   [393 KB]
Лама Сопа Ринпоче "Преобразование проблем в радость"   [47 KB]
Кхенчен Палден Шераб Ринпоче и Кхенпо Цеванг Донгьял Ринпоче "Свет трёх драгоценностей"  [70 KB]
Тубтен Чодрон "Открытое сердце, ясный ум"   [134 KB] 
Карма Агван Йондан Чжамцо (Чжамгон Конгтрул Римноче) "Светоч уверенности"  [123 KB]   
Нагарджуна "Опровержение идеи Бога - творца и творения Вишну"  [5 KB]   
Нагарджуна "Двенадцать Врат"   [26 KB]   
Тензин Вангьял "Чудеса естественного ума" (суть Дзогчен и Бон)  [153 KB]   
Геше Джампа Тинлей "Основы тибетской медитации"   [113 KB] 
Геше Джампа Тинлей "Лекции об уме"  [34 KB]   
Геше Джампа Тинлей "Буддийские наставления"   [89 KB]

----------

Aion (16.12.2009), Eshe Drug (29.05.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (03.07.2009)

----------


## Alex

Как водится, все потырено из разных источников без малейшего уважения авторских прав. А некоторые тексты вообще не предназначены для свободного распространения (ряд текстов Намкая Норбу Ринпоче). Ты бы потер эту тему.

----------


## Чиффа

С разрешения владельца сайта  japonica.ru Андрея Фесюна помещаю ссылку на тексты в его переводе, размещенные на этом сайте по адресу: 
http://www.japonica.ru/index.html
«Сутра Великого Солнца» (Махавайрочана-сутра) 
Ваджрашекхара тантра (Тантра Алмазной Вершины)
«Сутра производства тонких становлений» (Сусиддхикара-сутра)
«Сутра Великой Радости алмазного сокровения истинной действительности самая» (Рисюкё) 
«Врата сути шаматха-випашьяна (прекращения и созерцания) в сосредоточении сидя» (Сяо чжи-гуань)
Махаяна-шраттхотпада шастра - «Трактат о пробуждении истинного видения Махаяны».
«Корневой текст Маргапхала» 
«Записи о просветленности в молчании»
«Трактат о состоянии ануттара-самъяксамбодхи, возникающем в йоге Алмазной Вершины»

----------

Aion (16.12.2009), Ersh (15.12.2009), Eshe Drug (29.05.2010), Буль (15.12.2009), Евгений Борисов (11.05.2010), Шавырин (15.12.2009)

----------

